# Small platform for battery and storage box- what type of material?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

starboard
3/4" top
1/2" sides
screw it together.
dont waste your time with ply / epoxy / paint - too much weight / labor


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, thats what I was thinking. You wouldnt know any websites that sell it like that would you? Im pretty new to this type of stuff and wouldnt know staboard from a lesser brand really.

Also, do you think this is a decent idea?

Thanks!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

location ?
starboard is a brand name, any high-density polyethylene sheet will work 

http://www.boatoutfitters.com/king-starboard-cut-to-size.html


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im in South Florida. 

Thanks, I saw that site. Do you think 1/4 is strong enough?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

1/4" is strong enough for the sides (boxed in )
3/4" top


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Im in South Florida.
> 
> Thanks, I saw that site. Do you think 1/4 is strong enough?



1/4" is strong enough but no room to fasten, youll have to add framing
1/2" sides
3/4" top


----------

